# Mouth full of hay



## ClintDowns (Mar 3, 2012)

I have a doe that is getting close I think. I just got her about 26 days ago and supposedly she has been bred 3 other times and never had babies. I figured I would give her one more chance. I bred her and her nest install date was 1 march. This morning on the 3rd I walked out and the beatbox was fluffed up and she was out of it with a good man sized handful of hay in her mouth. I didn't know a rabbit could hold that much hay in her mouth. So she better be about ready to have some babies or off to the rabbit and dumpling pot she goes. 

What's your apps thoughts. Does it look good


----------



## Citylife (Mar 3, 2012)

There is a good chance she is about to have kits.  When she starts pulling hair you will know more.
Good luck to you.  I had some born this morning.  Hopefully today will be a good day for you to.


----------



## brentr (Mar 3, 2012)

If she is running around with hay jammed in her mouth she is nesting - kits are on the way.  My does really show nesting behavior on about day 25.  They start pulling hair about day 27.  Often they then ignore the nest until kindling time arrives.  If your doe is nesting, you'll likely have kits in the box within a week.


----------



## ClintDowns (Mar 4, 2012)

Well I hope so. As of last night I had nothing. I need to go check this morning. I will keep you all updated.


----------



## Irishmeat (Mar 9, 2012)

anything yet? my doe started pulling fur today and she is due in 3 days


----------

